# Attaching a bike trailer?



## miker0221 (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi, I got a gaint FCR from my dad last year and I want to attach a bike trailer to it so I can take my daughter along with me for rides. The problem I'm having is find a way to attach the quick connect to my bike. Does anyone have any suggestions on what would work? The trailer is a In Step.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

Most trailers often hook up to the rear axle with a bracket that goes between the quick release and the frame on the non-drive side of the bike.

Here is the bracket that the In-step trailers use. The quick release goes through the bottom hole and the pin faces away from the bike towards the rear.












If you don't have this bracket, there is nothing you can do. So you will have to order it.

https://www.instep.net/Product/Accessories/Detail/82_Bicycle_Trailer_Coupler_25-SA074/


----------



## miker0221 (Apr 13, 2011)

I have that piece, the problem is that it is to big, there is not enough room on the frame to attach that piece. Has anyone had this problem? Are there any different attachments out there that will work on a fcr?


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

How is it too big? You are mounting that on the non-drive side of the bike, and not the side with the derailleur, right?


----------



## Pra (Apr 17, 2012)

Miker0221, I am having the exact same issue - the coupler doesn't fit the rear wheel (yes, on the non-drive side, frdfandc). I came across your post trying to find a solution, so let me know if you do. I too have an instep, but have checked the coupler that my friend has with a schwinn, and it's the same.

Based on talking to some bike stores, as of now the options are - 1. take the coupler and bike to a bike guy who will saw away at the coupler to make it fit the fcr frame - I worry about whether this will affect the safe and strength of the coupler and therefore the trailer attachment. 2. One bike store suggested that the chariot trailers have multiple coupler options - have to check that out. 3. Giant itself seems to have a trailer, so will have to call them to check if that (or someone else) will work with the fcr.

Will post here if I find a solution, but meanwhile, please let me know if you find something out too!

Good luck!


----------



## alf1096 (Feb 7, 2008)

View attachment 255164


I got a skewer that had a bracket attached. I had to modify the trailer but this type of bracket is better for your bike.


----------



## Pra (Apr 17, 2012)

alf1096, thanks for your response - where did you get this skewer/bracket attachment from and how did you have to modify your trailer? thanks in advance.


----------



## alf1096 (Feb 7, 2008)

Pra said:


> alf1096, thanks for your response - where did you get this skewer/bracket attachment from and how did you have to modify your trailer? thanks in advance.


LBS had the skewer laying around and just gave it to me. Just had to bend the bar on the trailer to fit in the opening.


----------



## pennyfarmer (Jul 8, 2012)

I take the skewer apart and put the bracket on between the outer skewer and the frame. Never had one not fit and I use them daily. I may post a pic in the morning.


----------



## Trelli86 (Jul 26, 2014)

I had the same problem when I bought a Cannondale hybrid. I had to ask my friend to trim the coupler at his metal shop. That was the only way I could attach the Instep trailer.


----------



## mgines (Aug 10, 2015)

*Adapter available on Amazon.*

http://www.amazon.com/InStep-Trailer-Adapter-Giant-Bikes/dp/B00WIKG13U

I would strongly suggest anyone with this problem - do not modify the bracket. You are compromising the safety of your child. Buy an adapter.




Trelli86 said:


> I had the same problem when I bought a Cannondale hybrid. I had to ask my friend to trim the coupler at his metal shop. That was the only way I could attach the Instep trailer.
> View attachment 298341


----------



## mgines (Aug 10, 2015)

http://www.amazon.com/InStep-Trailer-Adapter-Giant-Bikes/dp/B00WIKG13U


----------



## Tachycardic (Mar 31, 2013)

I would also add that you should use a closed-cam rear quick release for greater security over an open-cam quick release.


----------

